# Ist diese Zensur normal?



## Aresetyr (7. September 2008)

Grüße Community,

was mir auffällt:

Gestern erstellte ich einen Werbethread hier, der geschlossen wurde, was ich verstehen kann, dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich persönlich es nicht als störend empfinden würde, 1-2 Werbethreads zu lesen, aber bei der Masse an Mitgliedern wirds halt nur so möglich sein, verständlich (nur wieso die dann geclosed werden und nicht gelöscht, ist mir ein Rätsel).

Doch heute hab ich einen Thread erstellt um zu eruieren wieviele Rollenspieler sich hier und im giga forum tummeln. (sonst NIRGENDS, tut mir Leid, dass ich in mehreren Communities aktiv bin -.-)
Gut, ich hab dabei EINEN Fehler gemacht, ich hab in den Thread "Giga Community" reingeschrieben.
Aber ich finde es lächerlich, dass ein ERNSTGEMEINTER Thread einer erwachsenen Person einfach geschlossen wird weil es "copy & paste" war... ehm ja, hab auch ICH geschrieben, ganz alleine sogar.

Ich wurde daraufhingewiesen fand aber in dem Moment keine Zeit es zu editieren.



> Und das verbietet Fragen?



Die Begründung von Tikume:

Nein aber einen Thread per Copy & Paste in jedes Forum das man kennt zu spammen schon.

und dann folgte ein Link ins gigaforum...

ehm wie gesagt, ja... war dumm von mir den Thread nicht zu überarbeiten aber diese Zensur erinnert stark an das AoC Forum wo Kritik nicht geduldet wird, hier sinds anscheinend Fragen, von wirklich interessierten.

Also das is mir noch in keinem Forum passiert und ein solcher "Whine" Thread ist normal auch nicht meine Art, doch wenn sich eh schon soviele Staaten in Kontrollstaaten entwickeln, kann man doch wenigstens die Foren noch unangetastet lassen, oder?

Vielen Dank für die Aufmerksamkeit,

Aresetyr


----------



## Carcharoth (7. September 2008)

Nennt sich "Crossposting" und ist verpönt.


----------



## Aresetyr (7. September 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Nennt sich "Crossposting" und ist verpönt.




Verpönt ja, aber noch lange kein Spam, denn Spam ist müll und wenn Beiträge die durchdacht und eloquent vorgetragen werden schon als Spam zählen, dann müsste man einigen geistigen Dünnschiss aussortieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

Crosspostings werden trotzdem gelöscht.


----------



## Aresetyr (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Crosspostings werden trotzdem gelöscht.



anscheinend ja nicht, er wurde nur geclosed... aber is eh egal, anscheinend sind die ganzen wirklichen Spammer hier erwünschter als Leute die wirklich die Meinung eurer ganzen Community erfragen möchten...


----------



## CroWeD (8. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> anscheinend ja nicht, er wurde nur geclosed... aber is eh egal, anscheinend sind die ganzen wirklichen Spammer hier erwünschter als Leute die wirklich die Meinung eurer ganzen Community erfragen möchten...



Las es, hatt kein sinn....Das Niveau der Community bei Buffed.de grenzt eh schon an Lächerlichkeit und von den Mods mal ganz abgesehen da bleib ich mal "Commentlos"....

mfg


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Mods = Chef
Du = Nix

Wenn die Verwaltung etwas löscht oder zensiert, dann musst Du das halt hinnehmen statt wie ein kleines Kind zu plärren.
Zur Not eine PN an ZAM, da bekommt man die nötigsten Informationen.


----------



## x3n0n (8. September 2008)

Aresetyr schrieb:


> anscheinend ja nicht, er wurde nur geclosed... aber is eh egal, anscheinend sind die ganzen wirklichen Spammer hier erwünschter als Leute die wirklich die Meinung eurer ganzen Community erfragen möchten...


Wir löschen ja auch nur seit Sonntag Vormittag alle 30 Sekunden einen Spamthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (8. September 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Las es, hatt kein sinn....Das Niveau der Community bei Buffed.de grenzt eh schon an Lächerlichkeit und von den Mods mal ganz abgesehen da bleib ich mal "Commentlos"....
> 
> mfg



Allein durch so ein Statement bleibst du schon nicht "commentlos". Normalerweise halte ich mich bei sowas zurück und überlasse das den Mods aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Die Buffed Community ist NICHT lächerlich! Wenn du das denkst, kannst du das Forum ja verlassen. Wieso glaubst du, die Mods würde ihre Arbeit nicht richtig machen? 

Das musste raus...


----------



## CroWeD (8. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Allein durch so ein Statement bleibst du schon nicht "commentlos". Normalerweise halte ich mich bei sowas zurück und überlasse das den Mods aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Die Buffed Community ist NICHT lächerlich! Wenn du das denkst, kannst du das Forum ja verlassen. Wieso glaubst du, die Mods würde ihre Arbeit nicht richtig machen?
> 
> Das musste raus...



Glauben nicht, das ist eher Tatsache. Mal abgesehen von den Spam was es im jeden Forum gibt, verliert das Buffed Forum jeglichen Sinn und Anreiz ein neues Thema zu Öffnen. Jeder 2. Thread wird von irgentwelchen Kids zugeflamed alâ "keks?" "whine?" "google is dein Freund" usw.

Hier Läuft einiges Falsch, glaube mir. Ich bekomme Verwarnungen von Mods weil ich Rap Videos in meiner Signatur verlinkt habe. Wäre es ein Metal-Video gewesen mit irgentwelchen Sexistischen Inhalten oder Kinder die halb abgeschlachtet werden hätte niemand was gesagt. Um nochmal zurückzukommen auf die Google-Flamer., google Spuckt vieles aus, meist auch alles Richtig, also wofür dan noch ein Forum? Wäre ja Sinnlos oder ? Richtige Diskussionen gibt es hier schon lange nicht mehr, alles kommt vom Thema ab und jeder noch so kleiner "Rechtschreibfehler" wird von 10 Leute geflamed. 

Die Sache mit Flauwy, gut dieses Thema ist zwar geklärt allerdings musste die "Buffed Community" News von wow-scene Lesen um auf den neusten Stand der Buffed-Mitarbeiter zu sein. Ich meine man geht ja auch nicht auf der Apple MAC Page um die Neuen Inhalte von Windows 7 zu erhalten oder ?


----------



## Carcharoth (8. September 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Glauben nicht, das ist eher Tatsache. Mal abgesehen von den Spam was es im jeden Forum gibt, verliert das Buffed Forum jeglichen Sinn und Anreiz ein neues Thema zu Öffnen. Jeder 2. Thread wird von irgentwelchen Kids zugeflamed alâ "keks?" "whine?" "google is dein Freund" usw.


Diese Kiddys werden dauernd verwarnt etc.
Aber das isn Kampf gegen ne Lemmingherde...



CroWeD schrieb:


> Hier Läuft einiges Falsch, glaube mir. Ich bekomme Verwarnungen von Mods weil ich Rap Videos in meiner Signatur verlinkt habe. Wäre es ein Metal-Video gewesen mit irgentwelchen Sexistischen Inhalten oder Kinder die halb abgeschlachtet werden hätte niemand was gesagt. Um nochmal zurückzukommen auf die Google-Flamer., google Spuckt vieles aus, meist auch alles Richtig, also wofür dan noch ein Forum? Wäre ja Sinnlos oder ? Richtige Diskussionen gibt es hier schon lange nicht mehr, alles kommt vom Thema ab und jeder noch so kleiner "Rechtschreibfehler" wird von 10 Leute geflamed.


N Metalvideo mit solchen Inhalten wär mit Sicherheit auch entfernt worden.
Was die Diskussionen angeht... kennst du den Reportbutton? Nutze ihn.



CroWeD schrieb:


> Die Sache mit Flauwy, gut dieses Thema ist zwar geklärt allerdings musste die "Buffed Community" News von wow-scene Lesen um auf den neusten Stand der Buffed-Mitarbeiter zu sein. Ich meine man geht ja auch nicht auf der Apple MAC Page um die Neuen Inhalte von Windows 7 zu erhalten oder ?


wowszene lesen um auf dem Stand eines Buffed-Mitarbeiters zu sein? Ich glaub kein einziger buffie hat zu dem ganzen Vorfall ein Statement abgegeben (ausser Flauwy).  Von daher kann Steve und seine Seite garnicht auf dem Stand eines Buffed-Mitarbeiters sein.
(btw. es war auf bamstevinho, nicht auf wowszene.de 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## CroWeD (8. September 2008)

> (btw. es war auf bamstevinho, nicht auf wowszene.de wink.gif )



Ich habe alles ein bischen Übertrieben um es ein wenig zu verdeutlichen. Ich bin mir bewusst das diese Info auf bamstevinho zu Lesen war aber hoffe denoch das du verstehst was ich damit meine.

mfg


----------



## Carcharoth (8. September 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Ich habe alles ein bischen Übertrieben um es ein wenig zu verdeutlichen. Ich bin mir bewusst das diese Info auf bamstevinho zu Lesen war aber hoffe denoch das du verstehst was ich damit meine.
> 
> mfg



Du weisst, dass man Leute die übertreiben nicht ernstnimmt?


----------



## x3n0n (8. September 2008)

CroWeD schrieb:


> Ich bekomme Verwarnungen von Mods weil ich Rap Videos in meiner Signatur verlinkt habe.


Schuldig *blush*

Ehm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das hauptsächlich wegen dem Inhalt des Textes, nicht wegen der Musikrichtung.


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Schuldig *blush*
> 
> Ehm, wenn ich mich recht erinnere war das hauptsächlich wegen dem Inhalt des Textes, nicht wegen der Musikrichtung.



Völlig korrekte Handlungsweise, wegen der Wortwahl in den Texten - Zitat schön und gut, trotzdem kein duldbarer Inhalt bzw. vor allem Ausdrucksweise für die Nutzer des Forums.

Nur so: 
Fraktion 1: "Hier gibts nur Flamer und Spammer - das nervt, Forenverfall!!!!" etc.
Fraktion 2: "Was sollen denn die ganzen Schließungen und Löschungen? Meinungsfreiheitsunterdrückung??? SKANDAL!!!!"  

Reaktion: Tja, schwierig nicht wahr?


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

Beide Fraktionen tight & loose beschneiden?


----------



## ZAM (8. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> Beide Fraktionen tight & loose beschneiden?



Du hasst einen meiner Lieblings-Sklaven (Signatur) und das ganz ohne erhöhte Verwarnstufe? ;-) 
Btw. eigentlich eine gute Idee, aber dann sieht man möglicherweise die aus Western bekannten Staubballen durchs Forum gleiten.


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hasst einen meiner Lieblings-Sklaven (Signatur) und das ganz ohne erhöhte Verwarnstufe? ;-)
> Btw. eigentlich eine gute Idee, aber dann sieht man möglicherweise die aus Western bekannten Staubballen durchs Forum gleiten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Oh jaa, und wie ich ihn hasse. *g*


----------



## Carcharoth (8. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hasst einen meiner Lieblings-Sklaven (Signatur) und das ganz ohne erhöhte Verwarnstufe? ;-)



Der hat ne niedrigere Usernummer als ich. Der darf das *g*


----------



## x3n0n (9. September 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Du hasst einen meiner Lieblings-Sklaven (Signatur) und das ganz ohne erhöhte Verwarnstufe? ;-)


Ich dachte du hast uns alle gleich lieb? :< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (9. September 2008)

x3n0n schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast uns alle gleich lieb? :<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, nur Carcharoth hab ich schon etwas länger "lieb".


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

Ich glaube ZAM hat uns alle lieb. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

